# Lamisil AT 1% athlete's foot cream in third trimester



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi,

I'm 35 weeks pregnant and have suffered with athlete's foot throughout pregnancy.  I've avoided using anything until last night when it just got so painful I couldn't resist using the above cream.  The logical part of me says it will be fine, I only used a little bit, but now I'm really worried I could have done something to harm the baby.  Can you reassure?

Thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi skybluesarah,

Topical antifungal creams are generally considered safe to use in pregnancy. Lamisil isn't licensed for this but a small amount won't cause any problems. If you are still having problems then I'd suggest using clotrimazole 1% cream to clear up the infection (this is first choice in pregnancy)

Not long to go now  All the best for D day  
Maz x


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Maz - I will get some of what you recommended tomorrow.  My hubby already thinks I'm insane for thinking such a tiny amount of cream could harm the baby, but you know what it's like when you've waited so long for something!

Thanks for the good luck...I'm working up until 38 weeks so I'm hoping baby doesn't decide to come early!


----------

